# How to earn CEU's



## enhubbard (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all I have a question about earning CEU's.  I recently passed the coding test in September even with working in the medical field I have not been able to get anything close to coding with very limited experience.  My question is what is the best ways to earn CEU's with no employer to help earn them.  I did want to just lose my certification after working so hard to earn it!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jan 3, 2009)

You can take the tests in both the Coding Edge Magazine and Edge Blast to earn enough CEU's to keep up your certification.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 3, 2009)

There are also things like spineline.com, medtronic.com, bostonscientific.com that have reimbursement information on their websites and allow you to sign up for FREE webinars with FREE CEUs.  If you have trouble with any of these contact me directly.  I use these all the time.  They are also convenient as you can log on to the webinars where you are at.  Between these, and others, you can get 2-3 FREEE CEUs a month.  In addition to the free CEUs you get great information and great resources.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## fredabrinson (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't forget participating in your local chapter!  Depending on how often they meet and the length of the education, you can get many CEUs during a years time!

Another one of my favorite websites for information and CEUs is HCPro's www.justcoding.com  For about $99 per year, you get biweekly emails with articles and self tests.  Successful completion of the test gets you 1 CEU, and every article has very useful information!  There are multiple articles per email, but not all articles have CEUs.  This is one of the best investments I have ever made!

For free CEUs, check out the CMS website.  They offer free CEUs for "classes" taken at your computer in addition to CEUs from DVDs they will send you.  It's more great information to have!

I'm sure you will get more suggestions!  I don't think you will have any problems keeping your certification!


----------

